# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Гречка и экадаши

## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

Почему в экадаши разрешено есть гречку, если гречка это зерновая культура??

Гречи́ха (лат. Fagópyrum) — род растений из семейства Гречишные (Polygonaceae), крупяная культура.
Крупяные культуры — зерновые культуры, зерно которых используется, как правило, для производства крупы

Материал взят из Википедии

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я слышала такое объяснение, что Кали прячется в экадаши в двудольные зерна, между двух долей.   
А у гречихи нет такого двудольного строения зерна, и пирамидки гречихи - это цветки.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Уже было тут http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1719

----------


## Aniruddha das

Гречиха (Fagopyrum), род однолетних, реже многолетних травянистых растений семейства гречишных. Стебли голые, ветвистые; листья очередные, стреловидно-треугольные; цветки обоеполые, диморфные, гетеростильные (с короткими столбиками, длинными тычинками и с длинными столбиками, короткими тычинками). Околоцветник 5-раздельный; 8 тычинок, чередующихся с нектарниками, пестик с 3 столбиками и 3-гранной завязью. Плод ореховидный. Род Гречиха объединяет 4—5 (по некоторым данным, до 15) евроазиатских видов, произрастающих в областях с умеренным климатом. В СССР дико встречаются 2 вида: Гречиха татарская (F. tataricum) — сорняк в большинстве районов Сов. Союза, вводится в культуру в Средней Азии как источник витамина PP (рутина); Гречиха полукустарниковая (F. suffruticosum) — многолетник, эндемичный для Сахалина. В культуре — Гречиха посевная, или съедобная (F. sagittatum, или F. esculentum).

  Гречиха посевная — однолетнее растение высотой 30—200 см. Корень стержневой, цветки от белой до красной окраски, с пряным запахом, собраны в кисть, щиток или полузонтик; 1000 плодов (орешков) весит 20—30 г. Вегетационный период от 60 до 120 суток. Цветение очень растянуто — 25—40 суток. Опыление перекрёстное, преимущественно пчёлами. Всходы Гречиха посевной появляются при 7—8°С и нормально развиваются при температуре воздуха не ниже 12—13°C, при заморозках от —2 до —3°С погибают. Сухая и жаркая погода (выше 30°C), особенно в период цветения, приводит к неполному оплодотворению, что значительно снижает урожай. Гречиха влаголюбива; транспирационный коэффициент её 500—800, однако дожди во время цветения нарушают завязывание плодов. Лучшие почвы для Гречиха — чернозёмы и окультуренные торфяники. Возделывают Гречиха посевную для получения зерна, которое перерабатывают на крупу и муку. Белки Гречиха (в зерне 10—13%) более полноценны, чем белки злаков. Отходы переработки зерна — лузгу и мучель, а также солому и мякину — используют на корм. Из золы Гречиха получают поташ, из листьев и цветков — витамин PP. Гречиха — хороший медонос (до 40—60 кг мёда с 1 га).

----------


## Aniruddha das

Гречка не злак.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Семейство злаковых 

Хлебные злаки принято делить на две группы: 

• настоящие хлеба (злаки) — пшеница, рожь, ячмень, овес; 

• просовидные хлеба (злаки) — кукуруза, рис, просо, сорго. Различаются эти группы в первую очередь строением плода, который называют зерновкой. У настоящих злаков зерновка продолговатой или овальной формы, со стороны спинки четко различим зародыш в виде вмятинки. На противоположном зародышу конце — бородка, образованная выростами клеток оболочек. Со стороны брюшка вдоль всей зерновки проходит бороздка. 

У просовидных злаков зерновка различной формы, например, у риса — продолговатая, у проса — округлая. Бороздка и бородка отсутствуют. 

Зерновка покрыта цветковой пленкой (за исключением кукурузы, которую называют ложным злаком). Если цветковая пленка легко отделяется, то злаки называют голозерными (пшеница, рожь), если ее отделить невозможно — пленчатыми (ячмень, овес, рис, просо). 

Различают две формы злаковых — озимые и яровые. Яровые растения высевают весной, за летние месяцы они проходят полный цикл развития и осенью дают урожай. Озимые растения сеют осенью, до наступления зимы они прорастают, а весной продолжают свой жизненный цикл и созревают несколько раньше, чем яровые. Озимые сорта дают, как правило, более высокий урожай, но выращивают их только в районах с мягкой зимой и обильным снежным покровом. Настоящие злаки бывают как яровыми, так и озимыми, а просовид-ные — яровыми. 

Семейство злаковых характеризуется следующими основными признаками: корень мочковатый, листья ланцетовидные (длинные, иногда свернутые пластины), стебли в виде тонких соломин с полыми междоузлиями, цветки собраны в соцветия — колосья. Различают злаки с метельчатым соцветием (овес, Просо, рис) и колосовидными в виде сложного колоса (рожь, пшеница, ячмень). У кукурузы соцветие в форме початка. 

Строение зерна злаковых. Зерновка любого злака состоит из трех основных частей — зародыша, эндосперма и оболочек. Они имеют разное строение и химический состав. 

Самая наружная оболочка — плодовая развивающаяся из стенок завязи, состоит из трех слоев клеток. Эти клетки крупные, толстостенные, одревесневшие, полые. Следующая за плодовой оболочкой — семенная, также состоит из трех слоев — прозрачного водонепроницаемого слоя, плотно сросшегося со вторым ярко окрашенным пигментным слоем, и гиалинового совершенно прозрачного набухающего слоя. 

Основная масса зерна заполнена эндоспермом, или мучнистым ядром. Эндосперм состоит из наружного алейронового слоя, образованного толстостенными крупными клетками, заполненными белковыми тельцами с вкраплениями, капелек жира. Собственно эндосперм представлен тонкостенными крупными клетками, часто неправильной формы, заполненными крахмалом и белками. Белки образуют как бы сплошную матрицу, в которую вкраплены крахмальные гранулы разных размеров. По мере удаления от центра размер клеток уменьшается, соответственно снижается доля крахмала, а количество белка увеличивается. 

Со стороны спинки к эндосперму прилегает зародыш — зачаток будущего растения. Он состоит из почечки, зачаточного корешка и щитка. Зародыш содержит много Сахаров, азотистых веществ, жира, витаминов и ферментов. Через щиток питательные вещества поступают в зародыш. 

Зерно различных злаков состоит из одних и тех же анатомических частей и имеет сходный химический состав.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Гречка относится к семейству Гречишных http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...BD%D1%8B%D0%B5

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Хм, а в современной ботанике гречка -  класс Двудольные все-таки.

Злаки - Однодольные 
Бобовые - Двудольные, семейство Бобовые.
Гречка - Двудольные, семейство Гречишные. 
Наряду с гречкой, к нему относятся например, ревень и щавель. 
То есть строение плода все-таки не как у злаков. Сами ботаники называют плод гречихи даже орешком.




> Семейство Гречишные очень четко определено и является общепризнанным, но его позиция была менее ясной. Например, в системе Кронквиста, ему был предоставлен собственный порядок Polygonales, но в новых системах, таких как AGP, оно рассматривается в рамках порядка *Гвоздичноцветные*.







> Двудольные занимают важнейшее место в хозяйственной деятельности человека. К ним относятся пищевые и кормовые растения (картофель, гречиха, соя, свёкла, бахчевые и мн. др.); плодовые и ягодные культуры (виноград, цитрусовые, яблоня, смородина и др.); масличные (подсолнечник, арахис, тунг и др.);


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%...BD%D1%8B%D0%B5


А насчет истории, что Кали входит в двудольные - видимо, имелись в виду бобовые, они четко на две доли разделяются. Само понятие "двудольное" по-разному толкуется в современной ботанике и в той истории, которую я все-таки где-то слышала.

----------


## Aniruddha das

В Индии в экадаши делают пури из гречневой муки.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

Да, не злак, но тем не менее зерно.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Гречиха

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

Спасибо большое за ответы! Тогда, как я понимаю, постановка утверждения, что в экадаши нельзя употреблять зерно-бобовые, не совсем корректна, т.к. злаки и зерно это не одно и тоже. Корректнее говорить, что запрет на злаки и бобовые. Я правильно понимаю?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Правильно ) ботанику никто до такой степени не знает, поэтому путаница в терминах. "Зерно" - это наверное больше с\х термин, "злак" - ботанический.

Гречка - это вообще орех порядка гвоздичноцветных )

----------


## Джива

в Индии гречка называется "куту",
растет мелкая и неотделимая от черной кожуры, поэтому употребляется без очистки исключительно для производства гречичной муки("куту ата"), из которой получается хлеб 1 в 1 ржаной по вкусу, его едят в экадаши и делают экадашную пицу из него

а от настоящей ржаной муки у некоторых индусов живот болит, не кормите их ржаным!
это вам не красного перца пол кило сьесть  :mig: 




> Гречка - это вообще орех порядка гвоздичноцветных )


вспомнилась почему-то сразу махаягода - арбуз

----------


## Йогешвара дас

> Зерновка покрыта цветковой пленкой (*за исключением кукурузы, которую называют ложным злаком*). Если цветковая пленка легко отделяется, то злаки называют голозерными (пшеница, рожь), если ее отделить невозможно — пленчатыми (ячмень, овес, рис, просо)





> Тогда, как я понимаю, постановка утверждения, что в экадаши нельзя употреблять зерно-бобовые, не совсем корректна, т.к. злаки и зерно это не одно и тоже. Корректнее говорить, что запрет на злаки и бобовые. Я правильно понимаю?





> Правильно ) ботанику никто до такой степени не знает, поэтому путаница в терминах. "Зерно" - это наверное больше с\х термин, "злак" - ботанический.


Если кукуруза не злак, то значит ее можно использовать в экадаши. Я правильно понял?

----------


## caitania das

вообще гречку в экадаши лучше не есть. причина в том что в гречке попадаются зёрна пшеницы. причём не всегда целые,а мелкие осколки и эти кусочки зерна трудно убрать даже тщательно перебирая потому что они похожи на осколки гречки.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Если на то пошло, то в экадаши лучше вообще ничего не есть, полный пост.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Если на то пошло, то в экадаши лучше вообще ничего не есть, полный пост.


Лучше помнить о Кришне, чем не есть.

----------


## caitania das

> Если на то пошло, то в экадаши лучше вообще ничего не есть, полный пост.


и не пить

----------


## Таня Б

> Если кукуруза не злак, то значит ее можно использовать в экадаши. Я правильно понял?


кукуруза -злак, 
Отдел:	Покрытосеменные
Класс:	Однодольные
Порядок:Злакоцветные
Семейство:Злаки
Род:	Кукуруза

----------


## lokaram das

Харе Кришна! Кто-нибудь может слышал про то что Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами сказал "пока преданные в России будут есть гречку в экадаши, им сложно добиться духовного прогресса" (что-то в этом роде) У нас бхакты некоторые лютуют, гречку не едят и приводят как аргумент эту фразу. Может кто-то может дать ссылку на это высказывание или на лекцию, где бы это говорилось.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Почему же в Индии в экадаши едят пури из гречневой муки?

----------


## Галим

> вообще гречку в экадаши лучше не есть. причина в том что в гречке попадаются зёрна пшеницы. причём не всегда целые,а мелкие осколки и эти кусочки зерна трудно убрать даже тщательно перебирая потому что они похожи на осколки гречки.


100% лучше её не есть.

----------


## Галим

> и не пить


Да,намного легче держат пост всухую,чем на соках или воде,ибо жидкости распаляют аппетит.

----------


## lokaram das

Да я всё это понимаю, но про эту фразу Гурудева хотелось бы узнать подробнее.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Да я всё это понимаю, но про эту фразу Гурудева хотелось бы узнать подробнее.


В одной лекции Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху говорил, что Индрадьюмна Свами говорил об экадаши нечто, скорее противоположное по смыслу приведенной Вами фразе. Но точно процитировать не могу, давно дело было.

----------


## caitania das

> Почему же в Индии в экадаши едят пури из гречневой муки?


деградация охватывает весь мир, и индия не исключение. есть такой метод хитростью заставить деградировать человека, к примеру подмешать в молоко рыбий жир и "забыть" указать это на этикетке, в пакет с яркой надписью "без ГМО" засунуть именно ГМО продукт, добавить муки в сахар и так далее. 
демоны лютуют.

----------


## Галим

> деградация охватывает весь мир, и индия не исключение. есть такой метод хитростью заставить деградировать человека, к примеру подмешать в молоко рыбий жир и "забыть" указать это на этикетке, в пакет с яркой надписью "без ГМО" засунуть именно ГМО продукт, добавить муки в сахар и так далее. 
> демоны лютуют.


+++

----------


## SlavaSG

где то слышал что гречка относиться к семейству паслёновых

----------


## lokaram das

> деградация охватывает весь мир


а в чём деградация то, в том, что гречку едят?

----------


## lokaram das

> В одной лекции Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху говорил, что Индрадьюмна Свами говорил об экадаши нечто, скорее противоположное по смыслу приведенной Вами фразе. Но точно процитировать не могу, давно дело было.


 ну ясно, кто то что услышал потом что-то добавил и понеслось.... причём большинство тех, кто говорит про эту фразу сами её слышали от кого то, а тот в свою очередь ещё от кого то....

----------


## caitania das

> а в чём деградация то, в том, что гречку едят?


 вы похоже не представляете себе размах этой деградации и её последствия как для материальной так и для духовной жизни.
в материальной мы уже наблюдаем - очень много войн, голод, стихийные и техногенные катастрофы, и это только начало. а одна из причин - "случайно" попавшийся кусочек зерна в гречневой каше или в муке для пури в экадаши. вы представляете себе силу экадаши? сколько кармы можно сжечь?
в духовной сфере это к примеру "расхотелось что-то читать мантру или идти на киртан и т п" и как следствие постепенное скатывание в материальную жизнь всё глубже и глубже.
последствия не заставят себя долго ждать.

----------


## lokaram das

> вы похоже не представляете себе размах этой деградации


Да, похоже я не представляю  :smilies:  




> много войн, голод, стихийные и техногенные катастрофы, и это только начало.


Неужели всё это из за кусочка зерна  :smilies: 
а я думал из за того что люди содержат скотобойни и ведут греховную жизнь.
  А в экадаши надо побольше думать о том, как бы получше удовлетворить Кришну своим внимательным повторением мантры. а не о том, как бы чего вдруг не съесть.  А в друг мы вдохнём частичку летающей в воздухе пыльцы неэкадашной :smilies:

----------


## caitania das

> Неужели всё это из за кусочка зерна 
> а я думал из за того что люди содержат скотобойни и ведут греховную жизнь.


рыба гниёт с головы




> А в экадаши надо побольше думать о том, как бы получше удовлетворить Кришну своим внимательным повторением мантры. а не о том, как бы чего вдруг не съесть.  А в друг мы вдохнём частичку летающей в воздухе пыльцы неэкадашной


вот вы и демонстрируете одну из ступеней деградации - пренебрежение правилами экадаши. дескать это не главное. с таким же успехом кое-кто говорит - ну и что что я говядину ем, главное это молиться Богу...
и одно из лучших подношений Кришне - это соблюдение регулирующих принципов и экадаши.
а кусочка нетого зерна хватит чтобу пустить экадаши на смарку.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

*мудро рассуждает* А как по мне, так обое предыдущих преданных правы для себя. Кому какой принцип ближе. У кого-то упор на внешние ритуалы, у кого-то на внутренние.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати заставлял своих учеников есть зерновые пури в экадаши, чтобы у них было достаточно сил и они могли выходить на улицы и проповедовать.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сознание шудры - в религии видеть только ритуал и быть довольным, если ритуал правильно исполнен. Шудры не видят цели всех этих ритуалов.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Часто люди очень активно обсуждают посты или отказ от определенных продуктов в Экадаши, но при этом они не думают о том, как в Экадаши повторить побольше джапы, или посвятить больше часов чтению шастр. Зачастую все сводится лишь к еде.  :sed:  Если человек к экадаши съест гречку, но при этом повторит 64 круга (или больше) Маха-мантры, эффект будет гораздо больше, чем если он просто будет поститься целый день и спать, и прочитает только минимум джапы. Конечно, лучше всего полностью поститься и целый день повторять джапу в Экадаши.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Почему в экадаши разрешено есть гречку, если гречка это зерновая культура??


В лекции Шрила Прабхупада говорит о твороге и фруктах как о пригодных для употребления продуктах в пост Экадаши.Если кто то говорит что гречку есть можно то должен дать авторитетную цитату.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Зачем нарушать предписанный порядок поста для чтения не предписанных кругов? Получается отсутствие смирения и больше ничего.Такой вот "эффект".


Почему не предписанных? Шрила Прабхупада и его ученики везде говорят, что 16 кругов - это минимум! А предписание таково - повторять как можно больше и проповедовать. Строгость диеты на экадаши - это третье, отнюдь не самое важное правило.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Согласен. Шрила Прабхупада говорит что если пост мешает выполнять служение Кришне то он вообще не нужен. 
Можно не соблюдать никаких диет.

Но рассказывая о том как нужно соблюдать пост он говорил лишь о фруктах и твороге. Я думаю человек открывший тему хотел узнать как соблюсти пост правильно а не о том чем компенсировать отсутствие поста.
В конце концов что мешает прочесть 64 круга и соблюсти пост правильно.Не думаю что это невозможно.Гречка как продукт материальный не является залогом духовного роста.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Согласен. Шрила Прабхупада говорит что если пост мешает выполнять служение Кришне то он вообще не нужен. 
> Можно не соблюдать никаких диет.
> 
> Но рассказывая о том как нужно соблюдать пост он говорил лишь о фруктах и твороге. Я думаю человек открывший тему хотел узнать как соблюсти пост правильно а не о том чем компенсировать отсутствие поста.
> В конце концов что мешает прочесть 64 круга и соблюсти пост правильно.Не думаю что это невозможно.Гречка как продукт материальный не является залогом духовного роста.


Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что лучше всего полный пост в Экадаши, а если кто-то не может соблюдать полный пост, то тогда можно есть фрукты. Про творог он не говорил, если уж на то пошло.

----------


## caitania das

> Сознание шудры - в религии видеть только ритуал и быть довольным, если ритуал правильно исполнен. Шудры не видят цели всех этих ритуалов.


 и это есть правильно. как тут любят повторять - следуй наставлениям авторитетов и придёшь к цели  :pooh_birth_day: 




> Часто люди очень активно обсуждают посты или отказ от определенных продуктов в Экадаши, но при этом они не думают о том, как в Экадаши повторить побольше джапы, или посвятить больше часов чтению шастр. Зачастую все сводится лишь к еде.  Если человек к экадаши съест гречку, но при этом повторит 64 круга (или больше) Маха-мантры, эффект будет гораздо больше, чем если он просто будет поститься целый день и спать, и прочитает только минимум джапы. Конечно, лучше всего полностью поститься и целый день повторять джапу в Экадаши.


 эти 64 круга могут стать последними в жизни преданного. определить что лучше для конкретного преданного может только Кришна и через духовного учителя давать наставления этому преданному, что в случае с Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати  мы имеем место наблюдать. так что в зависимости от ситуации поститься и спать лучше чем 64 круга  :acute: 




> В лекции Шрила Прабхупада говорит о твороге и фруктах как о пригодных для употребления продуктах в пост Экадаши.Если кто то говорит что гречку есть можно то должен дать авторитетную цитату.


 кроме авторитетных цитат нужна ещё ещё проверка на практике.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что лучше всего полный пост в Экадаши, а если кто-то не может соблюдать полный пост, то тогда можно есть фрукты. Про творог он не говорил, если уж на то пошло.


Про творог я точно читал в книге про экадаши. Возможно это меня сбило с пути истинного. 
По мне так полный пост соблюдать проще организм не провоцируется ни на что.




> КАК СОБЛЮДАТЬ ЭКАДАШИ.
> Вообще говоря, пост означает полное воздержание от еды и питья, хотя можно выпить воду ачаманы и чаранамриту (только три капли). Тот, кто находит это невозможным, должен есть только беззерновую пищу один раз после полудня. Эта пища, называемая накта, т. е. ужин, должна состоять из корнеплодов (кроме свеклы), фруктов, воды, *молочных продуктов*, орехов, сахара и овощей (кроме грибов).

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Шудры не видят цели всех этих ритуалов.


  Шудра это любой кто нанимается на службу .Тот над кем есть хозяин. Шудры бывают очень разумными но они не могут как брахманы ценить независимость от мира.Например голодать если есть возможность наняться и есть вдоволь и.т.д. У них нет сил для аскезы.

----------


## caitania das

> Шудра это любой кто нанимается на службу .Тот над кем есть хозяин. Шудры бывают очень разумными но они не могут как брахманы ценить независимость от мира.Например голодать если есть возможность наняться и есть вдоволь и.т.д. У них нет сил для аскезы.


так как в наше время шудр не осталось, а живём мы в эпоху мясоедов - млечихов(ниже шудр) то на практике мы видим, что для  высшей аскезы(повторение Харе Кришна) сил хватает...

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> так как в наше время шудр не осталось, а живём мы в эпоху мясоедов - млечихов(ниже шудр) то на практике мы видим, что для  высшей аскезы(повторение Харе Кришна) сил хватает...


Высшая аскеза включает 4 принципа и 16 кругов. (непрерывно до самой смерти)

При этом можно подняться на уровень брахмана и даже выше. Бхакты Кришны выше брахманов.Это трансцендентный уровень.

Про то что сложно подняться заведомо не спорю.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что 16 кругов- это минимум, а не максимум. Но некоторые думают, что повторять больше 16 кругов в день - апарадха. Нет. Надо стараться увеличивать количество и качество повторения Харе Кришна маха мантры.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> эти 64 круга могут стать последними в жизни преданного. определить что лучше для конкретного преданного может только Кришна и через духовного учителя давать наставления этому преданному, что в случае с Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати  мы имеем место наблюдать. так что в зависимости от ситуации поститься и спать лучше чем 64 круга


Повторить 64 круга в день совсем не трудно. Это занимает всего часов 8. Если освободить Экадаши от всех остальных дел, это достаточно легко сделать. Это вовсе не запредельная аскеза, как вы пытаетесь представить.

----------


## caitania das

> Повторить 64 круга в день совсем не трудно. Это занимает всего часов 8. Если освободить Экадаши от всех остальных дел, это достаточно легко сделать. Это вовсе не запредельная аскеза, как вы пытаетесь представить.


 некоторым и 1 раз сказать Харе Кришна запредельная аскеза  :biggrin1: 

я говорил немного о другом. к примеру человека в детстве перекормили манкой, и всю жизнь потом алергия. а манка ведь полезна и вкусна...

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что 16 кругов- это минимум,


А где он писал про 64 круга?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А где он писал про 64 круга?


Поскольку люди на Западе не способны на длительное сосредоточение при чтении мантры на четках, для них в движении сознания Кршны установлена минимальная норма — шестнадцать кругов мантры ежедневно. Однако Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорил, что того, кто не повторяет каждый день по меньшей мере шестьдесят четыре круга джапы (то есть сто тысяч имен), следует считать падшим (патитой). Согласно этому критерию, практически все мы падшие, однако то, что мы со всей искренностью и серьезностью стараемся служить Верховному Господу, позволяет нам надеяться на милость Господа Шри Чаитанйи Махапрабху, которого называют патита-паваной, спасителем падших. (Нектар наставлений текст 5, комментарий)

Just like we have asked our students to finish sixteen rounds chanting minimum. Sixteen rounds is nothing. In Vrndavana there are many devotees, they chant 120 rounds. Like that. So sixteen rounds is the minimum. Because I know in the Western countries it is difficult job to finish sixty-four rounds or 120 rounds, like that. Minimum sixteen rounds. That must be finished.

Например, мы попросили наших учеников прочитывать 16 кругов минимум. 16 кругов это ничто. Во Вриндаване есть много преданных, которые повторяют 120 кругов. Так. 16 кругов это минимум. Поскольку я знаю, что в западных странах это трудное дело: повторить 64 круга или 120 кругов, поэтому, минимум 16 кругов. Но их нужно дочитывать. 
>>> Ref. VedaBase => The Nectar of Devotion -- Vrndavana, October 20, 1972

----------


## Aniruddha das

Prabhupada: Then he should try to chant Hare Krsna mantra, instead of sixteen rounds, sixty-four rounds. That is the way. Sixteen round is the minimum. Otherwise Haridasa Thakura was 300,000. So you have to increase. That is the only remedy. If one has got determination, he will make progress without any trouble. That determination is very difficult, that determination, "I must be Krsna conscious fully." That determination. Drdha-vratah.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Morning Walk -- May 14, 1975, Perth

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Спасибо. Нет предела совершенству. Правда я не нашел в этих текстах мысли о том что читающий 64 круга освобожден от соблюдения иных предписаний постов и.т.д..

Если следовать примеру Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура то нужно не иметь семьи и даже никогда в жизни не разговаривать с женщиной наедине.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Спасибо. Нет предела совершенству. Правда я не нашел в этих текстах мысли о том что читающий 64 круга освобожден от соблюдения иных предписаний постов и.т.д..
> 
> Если следовать примеру Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура то нужно не иметь семьи и даже никогда в жизни не разговаривать с женщиной наедине.


Я не говорил, что повторяющий 64 круга освобожден от иных предписаний. Я говорил, что лучше поесть Экадашный прасад, но повторять целый день джапу в Экадаши, чем поститься насухую и спать, прочитав лишь минимум кругов.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

"Вода, фрукт, корень, молоко, гхи, совет брахмана, слова духовного учителя и лекарство – эти 8 вещей не прерывают поста (обета)" (Хари Бхакти Виласа). Строго говоря, гречку можно есть в экадаши, согласно этому произведению, если причислить ее к фруктам/овощам, корням/специям/травам или лекарствам.

----------


## Галим

> Я не говорил, что повторяющий 64 круга освобожден от иных предписаний. Я говорил, что лучше поесть Экадашный прасад, но повторять целый день джапу в Экадаши, чем поститься насухую и спать, прочитав лишь минимум кругов.


+++

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Хотелось бы увидеть людей читающих 64 круга.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Хотелось бы увидеть людей читающих 64 круга.


Если есть такое желание, то увидите.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Почему в экадаши разрешено есть гречку, если гречка это зерновая культура??
> 
> Гречи́ха (лат. Fagópyrum) — род растений из семейства Гречишные (Polygonaceae), крупяная культура.
> Крупяные культуры — зерновые культуры, зерно которых используется, как правило, для производства крупы
> 
> Материал взят из Википедии


Крупа - далеко не всегда зерно... Например, саговая крупа делается из... пальмы.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> "Вода, фрукт, корень, молоко, гхи, совет брахмана, слова духовного учителя и лекарство – эти 8 вещей не прерывают поста (обета)" (Хари Бхакти Виласа). Строго говоря, гречку можно есть в экадаши, согласно этому произведению, если причислить ее к фруктам/овощам, корням/специям/травам или лекарствам.


Гречиха относящаяся к семейству гречишных родственная таким травам как щавель итп - т.е. её вполне можно отнести к траве. Кроме того, она относится к роду двудольных растений, а все зерновые культуры - к однодольным. Правда, бобовые тоже относятся к двудольным, например арахис, но это другое семейство.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Родиной гречихи является Северная Индия, где её называют «чёрным рисом». На западных отрогах Гималаев сосредоточены дикие формы растения. Гречиха выведена в культуру более 5 тысяч лет назад.


Мог ли Шрила Прабхупада ничего не знать о черном рисе? Почему употребление черного риса так и не стало распространенной экадашной практикой в ИСККОН при Шриле Прабхупаде?  Вопросы конечно остаются.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вопросы конечно остаются.


Если бы это был сколь-нибудь серьезный вопрос, Шрила Прабхупада специально уделил бы этому место в своих книгах. Пожалуйста, не заморачивайтесь этими деталями. Лучше думайте о главном.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Мог ли ачарья Прабхупада ничего не знать о черном рисе? Почему употребление черного риса так и не стало распространенной экадашной практикой в ИСККОН при ачарье Прабхупаде?  Вопросы конечно остаются.


"чёрный рис" - выражение не буквальное, а фигуральное, подчёркивает питательную ценность культуры, а не её "биологическую родственность" культурам злаковым. Здесь же уже писали, что это растение - не зерно и не бобы, это разновидность травы, близкая щавелю. Например, семена щавеля даже внешне очень похожи на семена гречихи, хотя их конечно меньше и они не столь вкусны как гречиха, поэтому их не привыкли использовать в пищу.

Кстати, в Индии гречиха сейчас практически не выращивается - в своё время она была вытеснена теми же злаками и рисом.
В России же например рис, а в северных районах и пшеница не могут выращиваться по климатическим условиям, что сохранило "жизнь" гречихи - хотя это и менее продуктивная культура.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Локарам, знаю высказывание Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами:

BV Goswami
(Махарадж)
18/11/03 02:41 PM
212.67.4.57 Re: экадаши
Насколько я знаю, напрямую гречка не упоминается в Хари-бхакти-виласе. Даже сейчас она не очень распространена в Индии, однако я бы не советовал употреблять ее на Экадаши. Причина простая. В Хари-бхакти-виласе (12.91-100) говорится, что лучше всего держать полный пост на Экадаши. Если по тем или иным причинам это невозможно, то можно один раз в этот день принять фрукты, коренья, кунджут и паньчагавью. Гречка не относится к этим категориям. Гречка не является злаком, но тем не менее это очень калорийная пища - именно такая пища, дающая много материальной энергии, запрещена к употреблению в Экадаши.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Про кунжут. Ямуна деви даси - индийская вегетарианская кухня.
Экадаши тил алу бхаджи - картофель с кунжутом и йогуртом.
"...Это картофельное блюдо часто входило в экадашное меню Шрилы Прабхупады..."
Состав
  6 картофелин
  1/2ст. йогурта 
  1/2 ст.л. имбиря
  1/4 чайн.л. красногоперца
* 5 ст. ложек топленого или кунжутного масла 
  3 ст. ложки семян кунжута 
  1чайн. ложка семян черной горчицы 
  1/2 ст. ложки семян индийского тмина (джира)* 
  1ст. соли 
  1ст. лимонного сока 
  2 ст. кинза

----------


## Вира Вайшнав

Я считаю прасад от Кришны скверным не бывает.Даже в экадаш.Что это за прасад который оскверняется

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Прасад не оскверняется в экадаши. Шрила Прабхупада и Хари-бхакти-виласа говорят, что грех находит прибежище в зерне, поэтому нам не следует вкушать зерно-бобовый прасад в этот день. Случай с Господом Чайтаньей из Према-Виварты, когда вайшнавам принесли подношение с зерновыми и Господь сказал, чтобы они поклонитесь прасаду, а на следующий день вкусили.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Гречка не является злаком, но тем не менее это очень калорийная пища - именно такая пища, дающая много материальной энергии, запрещена к употреблению в Экадаши.


Никогда не мог наесться гречкой...

----------


## Вишишта даса

По сравнению с сухим постом - действительно очень калорийна.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Почему употребление черного риса так и не стало распространенной экадашной практикой в ИСККОН при Шриле Прабхупаде?  Вопросы конечно остаются.


Западные люди вообще мало знают о гречке. О том как вкусно её можно готовить со сливочным маслом. В Штатах, например, и каши-то практически не употребляют в пищу, ибо это славянское. Их национальное блюдо - гамбургер  :smilies:  Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Махарадж когда попробовал хорошо приготовленную гречку тоже начал заказывать её русским преданным.

----------


## Jadurani d.d.

> Харе Кришна! Кто-нибудь может слышал про то что Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами сказал "пока преданные в России будут есть гречку в экадаши, им сложно добиться духовного прогресса" (что-то в этом роде) У нас бхакты некоторые лютуют, гречку не едят и приводят как аргумент эту фразу. Может кто-то может дать ссылку на это высказывание или на лекцию, где бы это говорилось.


Харе Кришна! Локарам прабху, не СОВСЕМ ОТВЕТ  на Ваш вопрос, но тем не менее, попытаюсь описать что точно помню. В 2003 году мы приехали на фестиваль садху-санга. Мы с мужем до этого где-то слышали, что гречку нельзя на экадаши и не ели, преданные ели и в храме и на нама-хатте тоже, были споры, что раз в храме можно. то значит можно есть преданным. И вот я пришла на лекцию Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа. Он очень строго спрашивал кто сколько прочитал книг Шрилы Прабхупады, и потом либо тема зашла про экадаши. либо кто-то спросил в конце лекции. и Он сказал, что, примерно "может русские так медленно прогрессируют. потому что едят гречку на экадаш?" Один прабху ещё задавал вопросы, снова, может всё-таки можно, ОН сказал. что "вы так привязаны и не можете в этот день её не есть?" . Потом преданные с нашего города тоже не стали есть гречку (кто был на лекциИ), а до этого мы в поезде говорили, что нельзя - они слушать не стали. 
Резюме: можно найти лекии с садху-санги 2003 Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа и проверить достоверность моих цитат. Может там были какие-то объяснения ещё...

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

В 90-е вообще не подозревали,что гречка не зерно.Потом узнали,что "на западе"её едят и пошло-поехало.

----------


## Aniruddha das

А между тем, в Индии продолжают как ни в чем не бывало есть пури из гречневой муки в Экадаши.  :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> И вот я пришла на лекцию Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа. Он очень строго спрашивал кто сколько прочитал книг Шрилы Прабхупады, и потом либо тема зашла про экадаши. либо кто-то спросил в конце лекции. и Он сказал, что, примерно "может русские так медленно прогрессируют. потому что едят гречку на экадаш?" Один прабху ещё задавал вопросы, снова, может всё-таки можно, ОН сказал. что "вы так привязаны и не можете в этот день её не есть?" . Потом преданные с нашего города тоже не стали есть гречку (кто был на лекциИ)


И как, те, кто перестали есть гречку в экадаши, стали быстрее прогрессировать?

----------

